# Kreislauf vernünftig reinigen



## ATB (25. September 2010)

*Kreislauf vernünftig reinigen*

Hallo ihr Alle,

Seit 5 Monaten habe ich nun eine Wakü. Und seit 5 Monaten versuche ich den Kreislauf zu reinigen. 
Mein erstes Kühlmittel bestand aus dest. Wasser und G48. Habe ich 3 mal gtauscht und den Radi mit Cillit Bang behandelt. Dann nutzte ich nur dest.Wasser mit Citronensäure, woraufhin ich prompt Biobefall (warscheinlich Pilz weil schwarz) im Ablassarm hatte. Hiernach habe ich alle Schläuche getauscht und das System komplett zum reinigen zerlegt. Also das ganze vorher auch mit Sysclean gespült. Danach habe ich nur dest.Wasser und InnoProtect verwendet. Das Gemisch bildete aber auf der Wasseroberfläche im AGB weiße transparente Flöckchen, die zu einem dichten Teppich wurden und die AGB-Scheibe bald komplett bedeckten. Jetzt habe ich den Radi gegen den MoRa 3 getauscht. Trotzdem flockt IP wieder aus (neu angemischt). Ich weiß nicht, wo in meinem Kreislauf noch Öl sein könnte, mit dem der Korrosionsinhibitor reagieren kann. Denn bei jedem Upgrade und Kühlmitteltausch habe ich den Kreislauf mit Wasser rückgespült und den AGB komplett zerlegt und in dem Zeitraum mindestens 2 mal den Heatkiller gereinigt.

Meine Komponenten:
AGB: EKWB Spin Bay Acetal
Pumpe: AC XT Ultra
CPU: Heatkiller 3.0
GPU: Zern GPU only (Auf GPU montiert)
Radi: Mora 3 LT
Schläuche: Masterkleer 11/8

Wollte jetzt eine höhere Dosis Sysclean durchjagen und ggf. auf ein nicht Wasser basiertes Kühlmittel umsteigen. Hat von euch einer eine Idee, warum das immer noch ausflockt? Bin nämlich langsam am verzweifeln.


----------



## KingPiranhas (25. September 2010)

*AW: Kreislauf vernünftig reinigen*

Reste im Radi + Kühler. Eventuell kann das auch vom Schlauch oder von dem dest Wasser kommen.


----------



## empty (25. September 2010)

*AW: Kreislauf vernünftig reinigen*

Das ist ziemlich krass, vor allem hast du ziemlich den gleichen System-Aufbau wie ich, bis auf den GPU-Kühler, da habe ich (noch) keinen. Auch der Schlauch ein Masterkleer nur 13/10

Ich benutze Inno und Dest.Wasser und bei mir flockt nichts aus. Kannst du mal ein Bild machen? Hast du irgendwo Teflonband zum Abdichten benutzt?


----------



## ATB (25. September 2010)

*AW: Kreislauf vernünftig reinigen*

Teflonband ist meines wissens nicht im System. Das Pumpenflügelrad ist mit einem schwarzen gummiähnlichem Material gegen Klakkern fixiert worden. War aber bereits ab Werk drin. Das, was wie Bildrauschen auf der Plexischeibe aussieht, sind die Flocken.Nicht von den Kratzern()verwirren lassen.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (26. September 2010)

*AW: Kreislauf vernünftig reinigen*

Hast du starke Sonneneinstrahlung (oder andere Lichteinwirkung) auf transparente Teile des Kreislaufes? (jetzt oder inbesondere beim Betrieb ohne Korrosionsschutz)


----------



## HeNrY (26. September 2010)

*AW: Kreislauf vernünftig reinigen*

Die schwarzen Ausflockungen sind die Produkte bei der Reaktion der Zitronensäure mit den Metallen - hatte ich auch mal.
Hätte ich mein Chemie-LK-Wissen gleich angewandt, hätte ich es damals vermeiden können... xD


----------



## empty (26. September 2010)

*AW: Kreislauf vernünftig reinigen*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Hast du starke Sonneneinstrahlung (oder andere Lichteinwirkung) auf transparente Teile des Kreislaufes? (jetzt oder inbesondere beim Betrieb ohne Korrosionsschutz)



Er benutzt doch Inno als Korrosionsschutz?

@TE: mal so nebenbei dreht sich bei dir das Rädchen? Bei mir scheint es irgendwo anzustehen selbst bei 140 l/h springt es nur kurz an wenn ich das Glas anschnippe.


----------



## ATB (26. September 2010)

*AW: Kreislauf vernünftig reinigen*

Ich habe hinten am Case zwei Schläuche rausgeführt, die zum und vom Radi kommen. Die sind Transparent. Bevor ich auf IP umstieg hatte ich dest.Wasser mit Zitronensäure benutzt. Den Kreislauf habe ich aber vorher gespült. Ausserdem ist meine erste IP-Mischung leicht beige geworden. Festgestellt, als ich das Kühlmittel abließ um den MoRa einzubauen. Desweitern sieht man bei genauer Betrachtung, dass das IP-Gemisch nachwievor sehr leicht trüb ist. Das sieht man aber nur, wenn ich direkt mit einer Taschenlampe in den AGB leuchte.

@HeNrY: Es sind weiße Flöckchen.
@empty: bei mir dreht das Rädchen sofort los.


----------



## ATB (2. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Kreislauf vernünftig reinigen*

vorweg sorry fürs doppelposting.

Lässt sich AC Double Protect Ultra eigentlich auch empfehlen?


----------



## Skuggor (12. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Kreislauf vernünftig reinigen*

Warum lässt nicht das g48-Dest-wasser Gemisch drin? Über Zitronensäure habe ich nur schlechtes gehört... Wie es sich mit Essig verhält weis ich leider nicht. 
Spülst du mit Dest-Wasser oder Leitungswasser? Ich lasse lieber die finger Davon mit Leitungswasser zu spülen, da ich mir nicht sicher bin wie das die Algenbildung/Biobefall unterstützt... Vielleicht einfach spülen und den Radi bewegen (schütteln)... Vielleicht sinds nur reste, die sich in den letzten Winkeln festgesetzt haben


----------



## ATB (12. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Kreislauf vernünftig reinigen*

Die Flockenbildung trat auch vor Citronensäureeinsatz auf. Spülen tu ich mit Leitungswasser. Aber nur zum reinigen. Danach wird noch mal mit dest.Wasser durchgegangen.


----------



## Skuggor (12. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Kreislauf vernünftig reinigen*

Mmh.. dann wird dir wohl nichts weiter übrig bleiben weiter zu spülen, bis wieder alles klar ist 
Hast du das inno-protect als Fertiggemisch oder Konzentrat? Wenn Konzentrat, dann welches Mischverhältnis? Mit dem Fertiggemisch hatte ich noch nie Probs... 

Hat jemand Erfahrungen mit Essig sammeln können? Weis nicht, ob es verträglich ist, aber für kurze Zeit wird es da bestimmt keine Bedenken geben (ohne Gewähr!!!!!!) Damit könntest du vielleicht alles rausbekommen...


----------



## Mischk@ (12. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Kreislauf vernünftig reinigen*

Es kann sein das Essig zu Säurehaltig ist...

Ich hab damals mein Radi bis obenhin mit Cillit-Bang gemacht, in die Badewann gelegt und alle 1 Stunde Paar mal hin und her geschüttelt.

Danach mit klarem Wasser gespüllt und auf der Heizung trocknen lassen.

Ich habs allerdings ne Nacht einweichen lassen, da ich schwarze Flocken im System hatte die sich durch schwarze Flüssigkeit abgelagert haben...


----------



## VJoe2max (12. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Kreislauf vernünftig reinigen*

CilitBang (zumidnest das mit der orangen Kappe) ist noch saurer als Essig . Es enthält relativ viel Salzsäure und greift bei stundenlanger Einwirkung auch Kupfer und Messing sichtbar an. Stunden lange Einwichen damit ist also nicht unbedingt der beste Tipp . 

Bei kurzer Einwirkzeit ist es aber trotzdem eine besten Lösungen zum Reinigen von Radiatoren. Jedoch sollte man vorher zunächst mit einem starken Fettlöser (z.B. C-B mit grüner Kappe) spülen, um die Produktionsreste von Zieh- und Lötfett zu eliminieren. Erst dann kann, dass säurehaltige Mittel die Oxidschichten und anderen Dreck im Radi angreifen.


----------



## empty (12. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Kreislauf vernünftig reinigen*

Selbstverständlich gilt das bei demontierten Komponenten, die Gummidichtungen werden es danken.


----------



## VJoe2max (13. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Kreislauf vernünftig reinigen*

Danke für die Ergänzung  - natürlich sollte man die Dichtungen vorsichtshalber raus nehmen. 
Wobei man sagen muss, dass die meisten Kunststoffe und auch Elastomere wie NBR von Säuren meist weniger angegriffen werden als die Metalle in einer Wakü. In der Dosierung und der Einwirkzeit liegt die Kunst die erwünschte Wirkung zu erzielen und die unerwünschte Wirkung nicht zu erhalten .
Dennoch schadet es nicht die Dichtungen heraus zu nehmen, das auch leicht Säure in den Nuten verbleibt, wenn die Dichtungen beim Reinigen drin bleiben. Gerade mit scharfen Mitteln wie Cilit-Bang (orange) sollte man die Dichtungen nicht ohne Not dem Reinigungsmittel aussetzen. Auf Dauer kann das den Dichtungen tatsächlich schaden. Bei Kühlern empfiehlt es sich im übrigen auch nach dem gründlichen Abspülen mit Wasser, diese vollständig trocknen zu lassen bevor man sie wieder zusammen baut. Ansonsten kommt es ganz schnell wieder zu neuen Anlaufspuren.


----------



## ATB (13. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Kreislauf vernünftig reinigen*

Ich hab nächste Woche Urlaub und werde die Kühlanlage im warsten Sinne sanieren. Siehe hier


----------



## Danielreb (22. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Kreislauf vernünftig reinigen*

Hallo. ich hab mal ne Frage zum reinigen. Ich möchte das mit Cilit Bang machen. Kann man das unverdünnt reinmachen? Wenn nicht unverdünnt was könnt ihr für Mischverhältniss empfehlen und wielang sollte man das einwirken lassen?

DANKE


----------



## ATB (26. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Kreislauf vernünftig reinigen*

Ich hab jetzt alles geputzt. Als Kühlmittel hab ich jetzt AC DP Ultra clear/UV-inaktiv. Die Fakten:
-Kühlmittel bleibt glasklar
-auf der Wasseroberfläche des AGBs schwimmt jetzt eine ölartige Substanz (gelblich; kleine Tröpfchen wie bei Gemüsesuppe)
-zudem kommt eine Art Ölfilm, der aber nicht die komplette Oberfläche bedeckt des Wassers bedeckt.
-Es ist nicht flockenartig
-Bei Kreislaufstillstand sammelt sich der Fremdstoff auf dem Wasser.(punktuelle Konzentration)

Klingt das nach einer neuen Reaktion oder nach "Restdreck"?
Wäre dankbar für kompetente Antworten, den mein Schlaf leidet darunter.


----------



## empty (26. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Kreislauf vernünftig reinigen*

Zur Klärung: Wie hast du dein System gereinigt? Kompletter Ablauf, ansonsten kann man schlecht abschätzen wo der Fehler entstanden ist oder was da nun passiert. Hast bestimmt auch eine Mutter/kleine Schwester die sich regelmässig melden. Mein Computer geht nicht, er druckt nicht oder so. Ohne genauen Verlauf was sie gemacht haben oder was sie probiert haben wirst du per Ferndiagnose auf keinen grünen Zweig kommen.


----------



## ATB (26. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Kreislauf vernünftig reinigen*

Ich habe den kompletten Kreislauf zerlegt. Die Anschlüsse; Schnellkupplung und Kühler (ebenfalls komplett zerlegt) habe ich in Sysclean eingelegt und mit einer runden Bürste geschrubbt (Name: Siphonbürste?). Der AGB habe ich komplett nur mechanisch gereinigt (erst Bürste,dann Microfasertuch) Die Pumpe habe ich auch komplett auseinander genommen und mechanisch gereinigt (bewegliche Teile und Pumpengehäuse) Den Radiator habe ich auch mit Sysclean gefüllt. Da ich da aber nicht mit der Bürste reinkomme habe ich ihn in Verdacht. 
Alle 1/4" O-Ringe und die Dichtung des Heatkillers sowie Pumpenkammerdichtung habe ich ausgetauscht. Alle nichtgetauschten Dichtungen habe ich mit einem Microfasertuch abgerieben.
Zusammengefasst habe ich eigentlich alle Teil und Oberflächen, die in Kontakt mit dem Kühlmittel kommen gereinigt.
Es war wirklich alles soweit in seine Einzelteile zerlegt wie es technisch möglich war.


----------



## empty (27. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Kreislauf vernünftig reinigen*

Ich möchte erstmal festhalten das ich Sysclean nicht kenne und nie damit gearbeitet habe. Das dürftige Bild auf Aquatuning verrät mir das es eine Säure beinhaltet.

Was du beschreibst sind 2 Phasen ein organische (unpolare) und eine polare (Wasser) Lösung. Aufgrund der Oberflächenspannung lässt sich erklären warum es partielle Ansammlungen gibt. Jetzt stellt sich die Frage wie kamen die herein? Sind sie erst nach deiner "Reinigung" aufgetreten, würde ich ganz arg dein Reinigungsmittel in Verdacht ziehen. Möglicherweise hast du die Güte es auf unpolare Lösungsmittel und Tenside zu überprüfen.

Ich persöhnlich würde mit einem "Entkalker" nicht meine Wasserkühlung reinigen. Ich würde schauen, das ich ein Mittel habe das mit Unpolare Lötfette löst Tenside hat und ich so reinigen kann. Sprich Cilit Bang, das genau dafür entwickelt wurde. Fettrückstände auf der Herdplatte. Mössen erst gelöst werden und mit den Tensiden solvatisiert werden. 
Wer hat dir Sysclean empfohlen?
Um einen weiteren Reinigungsschritt wirst du kaum herum kommen. Aber dieses mal noch vor dem Einbau, alles gründlich auswaschen am besten mit dem Duschschlauch, nachher mit Dest. Wasser.

Hab dazu ein kleines How-To auf Anregung von Bundymania erstellt mit den Infos die ich von VJoe2max bekommen habe (Watercool stellt MO-RA3-360-Serie offiziell vor (2) - Seite 2 - Forum de Luxx) der soll auch bald in den FAQ von Hardewareluxx. Dies ist allgemein gemeint. Für Kühler/Radiatoren, es versteht sich von selbst, das damit kein Schlauch und auch kein AGB gereingt werden soll. Wobei ich mich sowieso frage warum du zu diesem Schritt gezwungen warst. (Startpost nochmal gelesen, alles klar)



DerMarodeur schrieb:


> .Wasser mit Citronensäure, woraufhin ich  prompt Biobefall (warscheinlich Pilz weil schwarz) im Ablassarm hatte.


Das mein lieber wird, dein Oxidiertes Kupfer gewesen sein nicht Biobefall. Hast du einmal den Heatkiller aufgeschraubt und innen kontrolliert wie er ausschaut?


----------



## ATB (27. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Kreislauf vernünftig reinigen*

1. @empty: Ich bin kein Chemiker. Könntest du das etwas besser verständlich ausdrücken?
2. Der Biobefall hat sich in einem Totarm gebildet, der zum ablassen diente.

So sieht die Wasseroberfläche von unten im AGB aus:


----------



## Chris_ (27. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Kreislauf vernünftig reinigen*

warum mischst du überhaupt nimm doch nur g48!


----------



## empty (27. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Kreislauf vernünftig reinigen*



Chris_ schrieb:


> warum mischst du überhaupt nimm doch nur g48!



@Marodeur, das bitte ignorier diese Nachricht. Reines G48 ist viel zu zähflüssig und gar nicht für den puren Gebrauch gemacht.

Also die Tropfen sind untem am AGB oder schwimmen oben auf dem Wasser?


----------



## ATB (28. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Kreislauf vernünftig reinigen*

Es handelt sich um den EK-Bay SPIN Reservoir AGB. Die ersten beiden Bilder wurden von schräg unten aus während des Betriebs aufgenommen. Es ist die Wasseroberfläche von unten aus gesehen. Zur Erinnerung: *das Kühlmittel ist "Aquacomputer Double Protect Ultra clear" *trotz des Fremdstoffs bleibt das Kühlmittel glassklar.

Folgende Bilder entstanden nach 24 Stunden Kreislaufstillstand:


----------



## VJoe2max (28. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Kreislauf vernünftig reinigen*

Für mich sieht da aus als ob einfach Öl oder Fett drin wäre. Wo das her kommt ist natürlich die Frage...


----------



## ATB (28. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Kreislauf vernünftig reinigen*

Könnte es sein, dass es mal wieder der Radiator ist? Ich hab hier noch ne Flasche cillit bang grün


----------



## empty (28. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Kreislauf vernünftig reinigen*

Joa Öle, was anderes kann es fast nicht sein. Kannst du mal aufschreiben was da alles im Sysclean drinn steckt? Inhaltsstoffe?


----------



## ATB (29. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Kreislauf vernünftig reinigen*

Als gefährlicher Inhaltsstoff ist Amidosulfonsäure beschrieben. Laut AQ enthält es noch inhibitoren, die Angriffe auf Kunststoffe unterbinden.


----------



## smartysmart34 (4. November 2010)

*AW: Kreislauf vernünftig reinigen*



Skuggor schrieb:


> Mit dem Fertiggemisch hatte ich noch nie Probs...


 
Naja, ich habe die IP-Fertigmischung drin und die belegt das Glas des AGB auch mit weissen Ablagerungen. Macht mich zunehmend nervös hinsichtlich des inneren ZUstands von Radi und Kühlern.

Gruß,
Martin


----------



## rUdeBoy (4. November 2010)

*AW: Kreislauf vernünftig reinigen*

Ich hatte auch komische Schlieren bei der Kombination EK-Spinbay und InnoProtect (allerdings selber gemischt aus Konzentrat und aq.dest.). Die waren so weißlich-milchig. Nach einer bestimmten Zeit hat sich auch der gesamte Kreislauf damit getrübt. Ablagerungen haben sich aber nicht gebildet und der Kühlleistung hats auch nicht geschadet (bin immerhin 6 Monate aus Faulheit damit gefahren ).
Nachdem ich den AGB dann getauscht hab durch einen Alphacool Repack und das System mit neuer Mischung gefüllt habe, haben sich keine Schlieren mehr gebildet.

Wüsste aber nicht woher das kam... Vielleicht an dem Aufbau vom Spin? Dass das irgendwie als Abscheider fungiert oder so? Bin kein Chemiker und das ist nur ein Schuss ins Blaue 

Gruß


----------



## ruyven_macaran (4. November 2010)

*AW: Kreislauf vernünftig reinigen*

Das sich Substanzen im Wasser am ehesten im AGB ablagern, ist zu erwarten - der ist schließlich dafür gedacht. (wenn auch eher mit Luft im Hinterkopf - aber das Prinzip "geringe Strömung -> bessere Ablagerung" funktioniert für alles)

Interessanter wäre die Frage nach dem Ursprung.


----------



## rUdeBoy (4. November 2010)

*AW: Kreislauf vernünftig reinigen*

Da ich seit dem Wechsel des AGB's und der Flüssigkeit (aber wie gesagt gleiche Mischung und auch soweit es geht gleiches Mischungsverhältnis) keinerlei Trübung oder Schlierenbildung mehr beobachten kann, war meine Idee ja, dass es evtl. mit der Bauart des SpinBay's zusammenhängt. Dass sich irgendwelche Phasen aus des der IP-Mischung aufgrund dieses Wasserfall-Effekts abscheiden. Oder aber vllt. eine Reaktion mit dem Rädchen (als Idee).

Meine Erfahrungen sollten helfen dem Ursprung der Schlieren/Abescheidungen auf die Schliche zu kommen.
Ablagerungen im Kühler (HK3.0Cu) waren aber keine.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (4. November 2010)

*AW: Kreislauf vernünftig reinigen*

Ein guter Wasserzusatz sollte eigentlich keine getrennten Phasen bilden und Hartplastik sollte er auch nicht angreifen. Das du in der ersten Füllung Schlieren und in der zweiten hattest, kann an Verunreinigungen in den Bauteilen liegen, die durch die erste Füllung rausgespült wurden.


----------



## rUdeBoy (4. November 2010)

*AW: Kreislauf vernünftig reinigen*

Eigentlich wurden alle Teile gründlich gespült, deswegen dachte ich, dass es an was anderem liegt (Fettlöser -> Wasser -> aq.dest. im Radi; komponenten nur mit aq.dest.).
Dachte, dass es vielleicht am Spinbay liegt, da ein zweiter mit ähnlichem Problem auftaucht. Bei mir ist ja jetzt eh klar


----------



## ATB (5. November 2010)

*AW: Kreislauf vernünftig reinigen*

Ich hab den Radi nachträglich mal mit Cillit Bang grün behandelt. Im AGB bildet sich zwar immer noch Dreck, aber es scheint nicht mehr so schlimm.
Wenn ich wüsste woran des liegt hätte ich diese Probleme ja nicht.
@rUdeBoy: Mi IP hatte ich das selbe Problem. Das Gemisch wurde auch mit der Zeit milchig.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (5. November 2010)

*AW: Kreislauf vernünftig reinigen*

Es haben auch schon Leute die Vermutung geäußert, dass die Weichmacher in den Schläuchen mit dem Korrosionsschutz interagieren - da würde Radispülen natürlich nicht gegen helfen.


----------



## ATB (6. November 2010)

*AW: Kreislauf vernünftig reinigen*

Als ich den Kreslauf gereingt habe, sind natürlcih auch neue Schläuche verlegt worden. Jetzt ist es Tygon R3400 11,2/8mm schwarz.


----------



## ATB (4. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Kreislauf vernünftig reinigen*

Kennt ihr ein Öl, dass UV-aktiv ist? Gestern habe ich nur zum Spaß eine CCFL UV angeschlossen. Im AGB vielen mir dann diese fluresierenden (wer Rechtschraibfehler findet darf sie behalten) Punkte auf. Es war die ölartige Substanz. Kann es sein, dass das garnicht aus dem Radi kommt, sondern aus den Schläuchen ins Wasser übergeht?


----------



## ruyven_macaran (4. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Kreislauf vernünftig reinigen*

Spontan würde mir keine UV-aktive, ölige Flüssigkeit einfallen - aber es wird sicherlich UV-aktive "Farb"stoffe geben, die in bestimmten öligen Substanzen gelöst werden können.
(wo bleibt unser Chefchemiker?)


----------



## ATB (4. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Kreislauf vernünftig reinigen*

In meinem Kreslauf hatte ich aber *noch nie* UV-aktive Kühlmittel und Schläuche.
Langsam berue ich echt mir eine Wakü zugelegt zu haben. Ich hab mehr Stress als freude daran. 
Zumal ich seit April mit Wasser kühle. Vielleicht bin ich auch zu doof dafür oder ein Fluch lastet auf meinem PC.


----------



## empty (5. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Kreislauf vernünftig reinigen*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Spontan würde mir keine UV-aktive, ölige Flüssigkeit einfallen - aber es wird sicherlich UV-aktive "Farb"stoffe geben, die in bestimmten öligen Substanzen gelöst werden können.
> (wo bleibt unser Chefchemiker?)




Der war gestern mal nicht da 

Es gibt soviele Substanzen die UV-Aktiv sind, Leuchtstifte, Eddings, ******, Tennisbälle, Gelbe Wolle, Schwepps (Chinin), getrockene Stärke, Zwieback, Rapsöl-Fläsche etc ....

Du hast doch dieses Komische Thiocyano reinigungsmittel benutzt Marodeur? Wer weiss was da für eigenartige Tenside drinn waren oder Staub, der leutet auch ganz schön. Ich würde mir da nicht so grosse Sorgen machen.


----------



## ATB (5. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Kreislauf vernünftig reinigen*

Was ist den Thiocyano? Als ich sauber gemacht habe hab ich den kompletten Kreislauf zerlegt und die Einzelteile in Sysclean eingelegt. Danach gründlich mit Wasser abgespült. Der Radi kahm nur mit Cillit Bang grün in Kontakt. Der Kreislauf war total trocken, als ich ihn zusammengebaut habe. Soll ich (nur die Metallteile) mal Aceton versuchen?
Ist POM eigentlich Acetonbeständig?
Ich hab so die Schn***e voll, dass bei mir andauernd irgend ein sch*** Dreck aus den hintersten Winkeln meiner Kühlanlage beschliesst mich zu ärgern.


----------

